# FINALLY IT RAINED



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well we finally got some rain down here so we decided to take out the bikes for a lil swim behind my house. My buddy (small guy on the front) had a lil trouble keepin the 300 from floating so we gave him a hand lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice! Looks like y'all had fun


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea it was a blast. I wish i had my rancher, but its in the process of getting alot more goodies :bigok:


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

cool back yard


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sweeeeet....!!!!!!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks awesome. We need some of that in texas. It sprinkled a bit last week, but not enough to fill the mud holes.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a lot of water in your back yard. Looks like a blast though.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

water riding is my favorite... i love mud but nothing gets my blood pumping more than over-the-pod-all-you-can-see-is-snork-and-top-of-radiator water.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty7 said:


> water riding is my favorite... i love mud but nothing gets my blood pumping more than over-the-pod-all-you-can-see-is-snork-and-top-of-radiator water.


not to mention in the summer, it's the coolest spot in the park lol


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Would love to have that in my back yard I would never be home lol. We are starting to get some good rain down here in Davie.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, we need rain here bad, our pond is almost dried up! great pics!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> not to mention in the summer, it's the coolest spot in the park lol


That too! lol sometimes we will find a good water hole and just sit in it and drink beer! haha


----------

